# Prop Lock?



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Since I just paid a substantial amount of money for a new prop, I am looking for a prop lock. It seems like the McGard is by far the most common when I search online. There are a couple of videos on Youtube of how to quickly defeat a McGard lock with a screwdriver and vise-grip pliers. Therefore, I am wondering if anyone can suggest an alternative that is more secure? This is for a Tohatsu 50HP. Thanks.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Ive never seen anyone take just the prop. I'd get a lower unit lock if your worried about it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Locks just keep honest people honest , it will only slow down a thief.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Carry a wrench and spare cotter pin. Take the prop with you. 30 seconds to remove or reinstall.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Definitely take the prop off. I have to remove several per year with a puller because they have never been off the shaft. It'll be a good maintenance item.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Leave a Yeti in the boat and they will throw their back out trying to steal it and not even look at the prop.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Great idea. Buy a cheaper one and put a yeti sticker on it though.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

When I bought my current skiff it had a McGuard on it...on the cheap dinged up factory aluminum prop...I can speak for the security of it. I didn't have the key and it took me two days to get it off. If you factor in crackhead superpowers of theft, it should still keep somebody occupied for long enough that it's not worth it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive always worried about the thief doing more damage than necessary.just take it and leave. Trust Karma


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Great idea. Buy a cheaper one and put a yeti sticker on it though.


Naa you need to bait them with the real deal so when they try to lift it out of the boat or truck bed they throw their back out and leave with nothing but pain.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Leave a big Yeti in the boat. Full of African bees.......


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> When I bought my current skiff it had a McGuard on it...on the cheap dinged up factory aluminum prop...I can speak for the security of it. I didn't have the key and it took me two days to get it off. If you factor in crackhead superpowers of theft, it should still keep somebody occupied for long enough that it's not worth it.


Should have checked Youtube. There are several videos of how to remove a McGard witha a screwdriver and a pair of ViseGrips in about 15 seconds. I guess I'll get good at removing and reinstalling my prop.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

salt_fly said:


> Should have checked Youtube. There are several videos of how to remove a McGard witha a screwdriver and a pair of ViseGrips in about 15 seconds. I guess I'll get good at removing and reinstalling my prop.


I should have! I use youtube for every repair I do.


----------

